# First Year Going After Chanterelles



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello, seeing as how disappointing this morel season was for many of us; I've decided to try and go after some chanterelles. After reading quite a bit about the look-a-likes (jack-o-lantern and false chanterelle (Both grow from wood instead of from the ground right?). I think I've seen chants before around my area, if they are true chanterelles.

Now for my questions:

- What type of trees do chants like to grow around?
- When are they at their peak? Mid July?
- I read these mushrooms are rain dependent, so should I look the day after a soaking rain?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I've found the cinnabar's, but never the yellow or golden chants. We supposedly have all of them in Michigan, but I personally never found the others and haven't targeted them either. I found the cinnabar's not worth the effort. But have had the yellow or golden chants in restaurants and they were great! I'd love to target and find those around here.....


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Mushrooms can be scary every time I find one the book says is fabulous I find a look alike that is poisonous . Not a pastime for the beginner .Besides morels there are only about 6 I will eat .When I am sure of one I will only eat a small amount the first time .Better safe than sorry .After all these years I am still a rookie .


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Mushrooms deserve caution, especially when you don't know what your looking for or it's look-a-likes. But last year I searched out hen of the woods and found a couple. I really like the taste of those, can't wait until fall. 

Yes learning new things is scary, but that's how we grow to become better people; And hopefully people with more delicious mushrooms.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Come North if you want good Chanterelle Hunting, and look for them in Beach, Maple, Oak woods. I'm in Lewiston and we have 2 main Chanterelles that grow here, Cantharellus phasmatis ( The Ghost Chanterelle ) and C. flavus, which has a very strong fruity smell. All the Chanterelles in this video are C. phasmatis. They start fruiting after some good rains in July, and will fruit sometimes into Oct. weather permitting. Also, unlike the Chanterelles Downstate, these are almost always bug free.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

This is a picture of C. phasmatis, on the right, and C. flavus, on the left.




These are all C. phasmatis. So called the Ghost Chanterelle because of it's white stem.




With age C. phasmatis will turn somewhat pinkish in the gills and show more yellowing on the stem too.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

You should also learn about Craterellus, in the Chanterelle Family. These are Craterellus fallax.



And these are Craterellus ignicolor



Usually you will find both in great abundance. There are a few other Craterellus that grow up here too.


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you for all the information and pictures. I'm trying to broaden my mushrooms harvesting horizon.


----------



## rocketrob (Apr 10, 2012)

Would be awesome if you make Camp Crawdad next month Jack... Can't wait to talk mushrooms with you


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

What is Camp Crawdad?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Tizzo said:


> What is Camp Crawdad?


Camp Crawdad is the M-S Crawdad Festival held at Reedsburg Dam State Forest campground, M-55, west of US127, west of Houghton Lake. This year it is being held on July 8th through the 10th.

*Official 2016 Camp Crawdad thread*
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/official-2016-camp-crawdad-thread.560396/


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

That looks like a blast! Do we have to overnight or can we just stop by? I have a place up in Glennie, not too far away.


----------



## rocketrob (Apr 10, 2012)

Everyone is welcome to attend Camp Crawdad and camping is not mandatory.....all we ask is if you plan on attending please bring a dish to pass , once you attend 1 you'll be back the following years for at least a 3 day visit. We are that much fun


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Mushroom Jack said:


> You should also learn about Craterellus, in the Chanterelle Family. These are Craterellus fallax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't figure how to post my pictures on this website but your trumpets there they look like black trumpets to me but they're not quite the same as the black trumpets I picked in Oregon what you got a really nice basket of trumpets


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome pics Jack


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Rocketrob, I'm already getting things ready for the camp out. I may get there a day or so early. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. ajc1, did you have the Blue Trumpets in Oregon ?


----------



## Super Fun Guy (Apr 23, 2016)

Great info/pics Jack! Chanterelles seem very dependent on rain: a couple years ago we had a very dry July/August and I had a hard time finding many. Last year however was a banner year. I seem to have the best luck in Northern Montmorency/Southern Cheboygan counties, but they can be found all over Alpena, Alcona, Presque Isle, etc... I've run across some good patches in the UP as well.


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Check out this cute little guy... Weather willing we are not far off!


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Rocketrob, I'm already getting things ready for the camp out. I may get there a day or so early. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. ajc1, did you have the Blue Trumpets in Oregon ?


these are the mushrooms that I pick in Oregon ,


Mushroom Jack said:


> Rocketrob, I'm already getting things ready for the camp out. I may get there a day or so early. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. ajc1, did you have the Blue Trumpets in Oregon ?


these are the mushroom I pick in Oregon, golden chanterelle ,white chanterelle ,I call them black trumpets they could of been horn of plenty, lobsters , bear's head tooth , my favorite cauliflower mushroom


----------

